# Twin Bridges RC Raceway



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Come and join us at Twin Bridges in Eldridge IA. Racing 13.5 rubber touring and VTA along with oval racing.

Doors open at 7.00 am with races starting at 11:00 to 11:30. We are normally done by 4 PM. Bring your own table and drop cord. There are plenty of chairs if you don't want to bring your own along.

We now have the second gymnasium for pits. Concessions will be open every Sunday. 


Remaining dates for 2010:
January 3, 31
February 14, 28
March 14
April 4

The website is http://www.twinbridgesrc.com/


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

RCED said:


> Come and join us at Twin Bridges in Eldridge IA. Racing 13.5 rubber touring and VTA along with oval racing.
> 
> Doors open at 7.00 am with races starting at 11:00 to 11:30. We are normally done by 4 PM. Bring your own table and drop cord. There are plenty of chairs if you don't want to bring your own along.
> 
> ...


Thanks RCED for starting the TC Thread follow this link to the Forum
http://www.twinbridgesrc.com/forum to get all the info about the track and to keep up with anything going on at the track.

I give you :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ed.

See ya soon
Jack


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

I am getting a TC5 ready for the VTA class on the 31st. Come on over to get in on some good racing.


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like the oval guys may out number us touring guys tomorrow. Jack said oval from Wisc., Sioux City, Vinton, Dubuque, Silvis, and a few other cities are going to be at TB.

Maybe some of the touring racers from North Liberty will show up.


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Chris is leading both the VTA and 13.5 touring in the point series. Bernie and Rick are tied for second in 13.5.

My DNF due to a loose pinion on the 31st and a no show for Valentines Day has dropped me from 3rd to 6th in VTA. 

Never take your wife out for Valentines dinner before a race. The food can put you in the horsepital.


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

*Twin Bridges TC Event*

Up coming RC Event.... 

http://www.twinbridgesrc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1048


See for details. :thumbsup:

Jack


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Twin Bridges Rc Carpet Classic

March 28, 2010
Iowa’s Only On-road Trophy Race
Top Three Each Class A-main, Lower Main Champion Trophies


Sportstown
1700 Blackhawk Trail Rd.
Eldridge, Ia 52748

Doors Open 8:00, Race Starts At 11:30
Classes:
$20 First Class, $10 Additional Classes
Stock Touring (17.5) Rubber Tire
Super Stock Touring (13.5) Rubber Tire
Vintage Trams Am (u.s.v.t.a. Rules)
1/12 Scale
Mini Class (1/10 Mini Chassis)


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Ran the new track layout on the 14th. The layout is pretty fast with lap times near 10 seconds.


----------



## CDB (Mar 3, 2010)

It sounds like we are goig to be getting a good turnout for the trophy race.
It is goig to be a good race.


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

The layout is free flowing with the VTAs running 10 to 12 second lap times. The last layout was tight and technical with plenty of 180 degree corners. For the new layout I needed to dial out some steering and increase traction in the rear.

+1 CBD!


----------



## RCED (Aug 13, 2007)

Only 35 hours until the doors open for the Twin Bridges RC Carpet Classic!!


----------

